# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Cape San Blas

## kristi0119

Has anyone been to Cape San Blas? We are thinking about a FL trip for late May or early June. I'm stuck trying to decide between Anna Maria Island and CSB.

----------


## PIRATE40

....since no one answered you....I can't help you except to give you my recommendation for Anna Maria, or Lido/St Armands, Siesta Key....

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks so much for responding!  I'm definitely leaning more towards Anna Maria or Siesta Key.  The more I google CSB, the more I think it's just not for me.

----------


## MIke R

PT MartinS.......he lives on AnnaMaria

Have you looked at Captiva?

I love that place....very remote feeling but close to everything

----------


## MartinS

AMI is nice, and May/June is quiet here. Are you looking for a house or hotel to stay in? AMI has great house rentals. My mother born and raised in Apalachicola and I am a little familiar with CSB. I think the skeeters are the size of small birds up that way. Captiva is nice also.

If want to chat about AMI let me know. I may be able to point you toward a nice rental. 

M

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks for the tip Mike - I will look into Captiva as well.
Martin - I'm sending you a PT in a minute.  Thanks for your help!  I'm a mosquito magnet...so I would not enjoy fighting off bird sized skeeters!

----------


## bto

We've rented at AMI several times.  Great place to take the family.  Easy drive to Sarasota too.

----------


## PIRATE40

...also look at Cabbage Key or North Captiva Island......Harder to get to (kinda of like SBH)...I own part of the airstrip on N. Cap. and can give you lots of info if you PM me....

----------


## MIke R

Cabbage Key is awesome...but kinda remote

Ron is North Captiva Punta Gorda???

----------


## MartinS

> North Captiva Punta Gorda



 No.... Punta Gorda is on the mainland side... Captiva and the islands around there are nice. Some upscale, some try to be more....  Captiva was nearly washed away when Charlie came through a few years back. One of my favorite restaurants is located on Captiva, the Bubble Room....

----------


## MIke R

I remember the Bubble Room..I got dispatched to a boat in Ft Myers for one winter from the company I was working for in Houston...we  contracted the boat to South Seas Plantation a few days a week and did river cruises out of Ft Myers and a Sunday cruise to Cabbage Key...

----------


## MartinS

South Seas has been re-built after being flattened by Charlie... 

It's a nice area.

----------


## kristi0119

Thanks everyone for your input!  You've made my decision even harder  :p

----------


## katva

My sister in law just returned from a week on Captiva----loved it!

----------


## PIRATE40

.If you are at South Seas....you are at the northern tip of Captiva...Redfish Pass...Cross the pass and the next island is North Captiva..no bridge..you get there by boat or plane....no cars. just golf carts. Rent a $$$$$ home on the beach. All you hear at night are the gopher tortises in the vegetation. No street lights and more stars than you can imagine(kinda like SBH)...Hurricane Charlie cut a new pass in the middle of the island....no homes in that area. 2/3 of the island is state preserve land.

----------


## MIke R

arent there wild boar on that island?

----------


## PIRATE40

Not any more....they are still wild boar on the next island to the north of North Cap. across from Captiva Pass which is Cayo Costa.......Cabbage Key is just East of Cayo Costa...too many pig roasts took care of them on N. Cap.

----------


## SpanishMoss

Probably the OP already made her decision quite some time ago, but as a newbie to the forum I just wanted to give a thumb's up to Cape San Blas and the surrounding area. The atmosphere is a bit more on the Old Florida side than that of beautiful Captiva. However, the region is still fairly unspoiled. We lived there for 20 months before the housing market bubble burst. I saw the green flash over the pure white sand dunes, and had many, many sightings of amazing wildlife on land and sea.

----------


## Rahena

Yes Mike R! Captive Island is one of the beautiful Island in Florida. It is really a very amazing place to explore. I have been to the Island, When I was in Florida probably a year ago. I just explored a lot of amazing stuff there and enjoyed a lot there.

----------

